# Erster Todestag von „Sexy" Cora



## AMUN (20 Jan. 2012)

Heute vor genau einem Jahr hörte ihr Herz im Hamburger Universitätsklinikum (UKE) auf zu schlagen. Carolin Wosnitza († 23) alias „Sexy Cora" wollte sich ihren Busen auf ein groteskes G-Cup vergrößern lassen. Doch bei der OP in der Alster-Klinik fiel sie ins Koma und starb am 20. Januar.

Carolin wurde am 2. Mai 1987 in Berlin geboren. Nach der Realschule fing sie eine Ausbildung zur Krankenschwester an, die sie aus gesundheitlichen Gründen abbrach.

Dann zog sie mit ihrem Freund und späteren Mann Tim Wosnitza (heute 26) nach Hamburg. Dort arbeitete sie für kurze Zeit als Prostituierte in der Herbertstraße, bis das Paar in die Pornobranche einstieg – sie als „Sexy Cora“, er als ihr Manager. Der fragwürdige Ruhm brachte sie in die Reality-Show „Big Brother“ (RTL II).

Mit 18 Jahren ließ sich Carolin zum ersten Mal die Brust vergrößern. Aus der fünften OP, fünf Jahre später, wachte sie nicht mehr auf.

Was genau bei der Operation schiefgelaufen ist, untersucht die Hamburger Staatsanwaltschaft. Klar ist nur: Während des Eingriffs kam es zu einem Herzstillstand, nach mehreren Tagen im Koma starb die junge Frau an einer Hirnlähmung.

Gegen die Narkoseärztin (55) und den Chirurgen (50) wird wegen des Verdachts der fahrlässigen Tötung ermittelt.

Im März will die Behörde entscheiden, ob Anklage erhoben wird – und gegen wen. „Wir gehen davon aus, das Verfahren dann abzuschließen“, sagt Oberstaatsanwalt Wilhelm Möllers. Bei einer Verurteilung drohen bis zu fünf Jahre Haft.

An ihrem ersten Todestag wollen Coras Fans zu ihrem Grab auf dem Friedhof Ohlsdorf pilgern. Ein Gedanke, der Carolins Familie nicht behagt.

Ihre Mutter Manuela E. zu BILD.de: „Wir werden an diesem Tag auf den Friedhof fahren und wollen dort alleine und in Ruhe trauern. Hoffentlich begegnen wir dort auch nicht Tim."

Sie ist enttäuscht von Witwer Tim Wosnitza. „Er bauscht alles groß auf, um auch noch mit dem Tod unserer Tochter Geld zu machen. Er hat ja offenbar nichts anderes gelernt. Wir haben keinen Kontakt mehr zu ihm.“

Auch wenn Mutter Manuela gern die Hinterlassenschaft ihrer Tochter zur Erinnerung hätte, will sie sich nicht mit Tim um den Nachlass streiten: „Wir haben Angst, dass er dann mit allen Mitteln kämpfen würde. Wir wollen jetzt einfach nur noch unsere Ruhe. Denn unsere Tochter bringt uns nichts und niemand zurück."

Über die Ärzte aus der Alster-Klinik sagte sie: „Sie sollen für den Tod unserer Tochter zur Verantwortung gezogen werden. Aber das Schmerzensgeld oder der Schadensersatz sollte nicht an Tim gezahlt werden, sondern anderen Opfern von Schönheitsoperationen zugute kommen."

****
Ein Jahr ist es schon her... mir kommt es vor wie gestern


----------



## Little_Lady (21 Jan. 2012)

Sie sollen für den Tod unserer Tochter zur Verantwortung gezogen werden

Und das ist das schlimmste, das andere den Scheiss der Schlampe ausbaden müssen pfui wer ist schlimmer die Eltern oder der Tim...?


----------

